# I love this forum



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Thats all I wanted to say... This forum rocks!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Yep, and it all started as an attempt to put the crazy uncle in the attic :wink:


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Bobm

OK ... I'll bite,

I'm pretty new here too, so tell us the story of "The Crazy Uncle & the Attic"


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The site actually started for political reasons.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

I bet so ...

I been on forums where "Political Reasons" near shut the forum down.

Glad to see a site where the owners see the point and make a place


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> The site actually started for political reasons.





> Glad to see a site where the owners see the point and make a place


Me too :beer: this site is the best managed site I've been to, Chris is very even handed and has been very kind to me.

I do think moving the Hot topics section from its prominent postion at the top of the page took much of the steam out of it though, as Monson has stated it became "cool topics" still a great site though. :beer: Moving the "politics not related to hunting" to the bottom was fine and made sense from the viewpoint of the site but for what its worth I've always felt that the hot topics hunting stuff should be the number one ranked forum topic, I suppose thats just my hard head.....

Maybe its better this way the hunting access issues are so depressing and so seemingly hopeless even someone that enjoys political debates as much as I cannot face them anymore. I'd rather talk about hunting dogs and pheasant hunting I never came here to discuss politics it just evolved  . I've tried to stay neutral in the political forum lately although yesterday the fur was flying a little :lol: 
Still the best site on the web without a doubt and I sure appreciate all the work that must be involved in it. Its provided me with countless hours of enjoyment and allowed me to meet some people I really like 
Thanks Chris


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

:beer: Very simple. Hunters=Guns=Politics=Game Management=Bag limits=Access=Politics.
No matter how you mix the stew politics is in there somewhere. :sniper:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

This is where I go when I want to talk to some really strange individuals.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

DJRooster Try the Subway in any major City


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We don't have any of those kind of wierd places like a subway here in ND.Never been on one.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

ya this sites pretty sweet I keep coming back lol :beer:


----------



## BobHAJ (Sep 12, 2004)

I don't post too often but I am here everyday. this forum and Legacy 38's forum at http://www.shooterslegacy.net/forum/index.php are the two most enjoyable forums I visit.

Everybody gets along and no flaming.

Keep up the good work Chris. Much appreciated.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

what fun would things be if everyone got along?


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Yah, so shut up Norm and the Jimmies suck!!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

hey be careful ypou know how big i am :beer:


----------

